# Looking for a spiral flush trim with more than 2" capacity



## Poplarguy (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone out there know of a spiral flush trim bit with a cutting capacity over 2"?

Can even be a bit for a shaper doesn't matter. 

Thank you


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This bit is 4" long, w/2" cutting capacity , you would have to make more than one pass to cut 3" deep. What are you trying to cut?

https://www.amazon.com/SpeTool-Cutt...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Herb


----------



## Poplarguy (Dec 19, 2017)

Herb Stoops said:


> This bit is 4" long, w/2" cutting capacity , you would have to make more than one pass to cut 3" deep. What are you trying to cut?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SpeTool-Cutt...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb, that's not a flush trim bit though!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Several companies make a spiral trim with a 2" CL - Freud 75-509, Amana 46304. way expensive, though.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe use Herb's suggestion with an edge guide?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Poplarguy said:


> Thanks Herb, that's not a flush trim bit though!


Carbitool Flush Trim Router Bit - Carb-I-Tool

The last one on the list is 3 7/8" OAL w 2"cutter, Not spiral tho.
HErb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

If you look at Herb's example, couldn't you use the shaft as the edge guide...? After making a shallow cut and edge with a shorter trim bit...?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> If you look at Herb's example, couldn't you use the shaft as the edge guide...? After making a shallow cut and edge with a shorter trim bit...?


The last one I listed has a BB on it. the bottom one in the chart.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> The last one I listed has a BB on it. the bottom one in the chart.
> Herb


Thanks...I shudda said your *FIRST* example...


----------



## Poplarguy (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, I know there are several good quality spiral bits with 2" cutting capacity on them, but as we've seen there doesn't seem to be anything over that 2" capacity. It's gotta be a spiral bit with bearing for flush trim. 

I'm hoping to put round corners on thicker cutting boards with a round corner template... fast, easy and more importantly... accurate.

But I can't cut anything over 2" thick, was hoping to make a few thicker cutting boards by request.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Shock*...2" thick is massive! A butcher block on a stand I can understand, but a cutting board? 
(I'm looking at a ruler as I type.)


----------



## Poplarguy (Dec 19, 2017)

DaninVan said:


> *Shock*...2" thick is massive! A butcher block on a stand I can understand, but a cutting board?
> (I'm looking at a ruler as I type.)


That's what she said ;-)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Listen. To. Her. (SWMBO!)


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe cut the first side to 2" depth using a top bearing bit and a pattern on top of the part and then switch to a bottom bearing bit, flip the part over and use the finished surface on the underside as the pattern? I'm looking at this as using a hand-held router and a pattern similar to the acrylic ones sold by Rockler (and others).


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Whiteside
rft5200----2" CL
rftd5200-----2"CL


Not greater than 2" but how much longer do you need??


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Maybe cut the first side to 2" depth using a top bearing bit and a pattern on top of the part and then switch to a bottom bearing bit, flip the part over and use the finished surface on the underside as the pattern? I'm looking at this as using a hand-held router and a pattern similar to the acrylic ones sold by Rockler (and others).


This is what I had in mind and Tom beat me to it. Looks like the best solution.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Another option is to rig up a pin guide over the bit and attach a template to the top of your boards. The pin guide just needs to be the same diameter as the bit. Lee Valley used to make an overarm guide for this to attach to a router table (maybe specifically their steel top) but I couldn't find it on their site. You could rig one up from angle iron and attach it to a fence.


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

Poplarguy said:


> Anyone out there know of a spiral flush trim bit with a cutting capacity over 2"?
> 
> Can even be a bit for a shaper doesn't matter.
> 
> Thank you


Why not use a regular spiral bit and a bushing on your template?


----------

